# 2005 L'una



## bmohan55 (Apr 22, 2011)

These are the only pics I have at work but it doesn't really matter cuz any pic doesn't really do her justice when the sunshines on her and the white carbon comes to life.


----------



## cph81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Saw it on display before. I will just hang it on the wall if I own one.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

It's one of those bikes that is hard to do justice in a photo. My friend has one and it's a stunner.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

i have an anniversary luna frameset sitting at home... your photos are inspiring me to build it up!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> i have an anniversary luna frameset sitting at home... your photos are inspiring me to build it up!


If you build it, they will come! 

Must be a luxury to have such a nice frame sitting around, not having to build it.  (I kid, because I do that all the time).

BTW, there is dude in Denver that has been trying to sell his L'una f/f/hs on CL for over 2 years! (Wouldn't be you would it? If so, sorry...:blush2


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

Ride-Fly said:


> If you build it, they will come!
> 
> Must be a luxury to have such a nice frame sitting around, not having to build it.  (I kid, because I do that all the time).
> 
> BTW, there is dude in Denver that has been trying to sell his L'una f/f/hs on CL for over 2 years! (Wouldn't be you would it? If so, sorry...:blush2


not really a luxury... a guy on ebay was selling it and i just happened to be the highest bidder! mind you, it is sitting next to my unbuilt 928 centoventi frameset... yes, i have a problem!

i'm in sydney, australia, so no, that's not my listing, so, offend away...


----------

